# CANNOT renew ip address



## alexcee (Aug 30, 2010)

Please help, my laptop can not access the internet.

there is another laptop and pc in the house that can access the network with no problem.

For some time the network connection bubble in bottom right corner says “status: acquiring network address” with signal strength is excellent. After that it disconnects.

When trying to ‘repair’ connection it repair window stops on “renewing your IP address”.

Cancelling that I tried ipconfig /release, received:

IP address for adapter Wireless Network Connection 2 has already been released 

However connection status was still “acquiring network address”.

I then tried ipconfig /renew, after sometime of “status: acquiring network address” :

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has times out.

While status is “acquiring network address” ipconfig /all says:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-0cdc4f5844
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ehernet adapter local area connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-93-C1-B8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-FB-23-72
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


Next, try a wired connection if that doesn't work and you still can't connect wirelessly.



If a wired connection doesn't work, let's consider a stack reset.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## alexcee (Aug 30, 2010)

after installing updated driver, and reseting winsock I am able to get to limited to no connectivity and after awhile it eventually connects but still no browser connects and when i tried to reset TCP/IP I get this message. "WARNING: Could not obtain host information from machine: [YOUR-0CDC4F58411]. Some commands may not be available." and this is ipconfig /all while connected.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bruce>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-0cdc4f5844
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-93-C1-B8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-FB-23-72
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.77.212
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

after 15 minutes of connection it then disconnects and repeats everything.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do a little experiment, remove the Security in your home network and see if you can connect. Put Security back once you're wireless connection becomes stable.


----------



## alexcee (Aug 30, 2010)

sorry couldn't edit last post for some reason, it wasn't showing up.

Just to clear things up, it only goes to limited connectivity after I try and do the ipconfig /renew command as its acquiring network address. it only does this now after following the mentioned steps in 2nd post except for resetting tcp/ip as it doesn't work like i mentioned before.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried the suggestion in Post#4?


----------



## alexcee (Aug 30, 2010)

2xg, how do I go about doing that? :normal: ha


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You need to logon to your router's control panel or configuration page. Do you know how the Login to your router? What is the Make and Model of your Router?


----------



## DespoticWolf (Oct 12, 2007)

you guys are making it really complicated. try assigning a static ip address and see if that works. control panel->network connections->(right click your connection) properties-> and double click Internet Protocol(TCP/IP)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DespoticWolf said:


> you guys are making it really complicated. try assigning a static ip address and see if that works. control panel->network connections->(right click your connection) properties-> and double click Internet Protocol(TCP/IP)


What makes you think that a static IP address is the answer to every problem?


----------



## BuffaloParty (Sep 1, 2010)

If disabling security doesn't work I have had success with Static IP, especially if its an older router. I wonder what model the router is.


----------



## DespoticWolf (Oct 12, 2007)

johnwill said:


> What makes you think that a static IP address is the answer to every problem?


it can be the solution. (ex. if its a desktop he doesn't move) or it can be a troubleshooting step. (ex. is it possible to connect at all)


----------



## DespoticWolf (Oct 12, 2007)

You can also try restarting your computer (which I'm sure you've already done), restarting your router (make sure you save your settings or write them down so you can revert back to current settings), and checking the dhcp settings on the router.


----------



## User1122 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you #2 !

A TCP/IP stack reset did it for me.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad it work for you.

This 2 year old post is closed.

BG


----------

